# Back to smoking



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone else try to quit but back on it? 

What was your reason? 

What did you do to make up for it?

How many cigarettes you smoke a day?


A couple months back I wanted to quit because of this girl I met on Tinder.

 I came to conclude she ain't my type since she ain't tolerable of drinking either. 

Anywaaaaay. Even though I back on it I'm being moderate and exercising as well so for when I enlist in police department. When feel my stamina wavering I'll Vape.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 8, 2016)

That's sad. Hope you get better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

@DavyChan

Trying to stop smoking and going back to it ya do feel shitty. 

In regards to the girl:

Pfft, don't even lose a wink of sleep over her. She was too kiddy-like IMO.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 8, 2016)

I've tried, unsuccessfully, to quit smoking several times, both cigarettes and marijuana. I love them too much. Anyway, what made you thing Ms. Right would be on a 4 F's app?


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 8, 2016)

Bender said:


> @DavyChan
> 
> Trying to stop smoking and going back to it ya do feel shitty.
> 
> ...



At least you're trying. 

And lol. Sounds like a bitch.



Trivium said:


> I've tried, unsuccessfully, to quit smoking several times, both cigarettes and marijuana. I love them too much. Anyway, what made you thing Ms. Right would be on a 4 F's app?



Whuuuuuuut... O.o I'm surprised.

And tinder is great. Grindr is what's aweful


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2016)

I quit cold turkey one day and never went back to it. I like looking young and when you smoke it wrinkles you and also it makes you smell and i hate smelling because i always smell great. Oh yeah and i also quit for my health and thats been probably like 6 years ago.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

@Aphrodite 

Eh, IMO girls who smoke are hot as hell. Also IIRC the wrinkle development happens slowly Steph.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2016)

Doesnt matter it still happens and i dont see where smoking is sexy.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

@Aphrodite 

A woman who smokes it shows she has a tough side. That's very attractive to me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2016)

Started smoking cigarettes in November 2014. Just casually in order to have an excuse to talk to a girl I had a crush on.

Became a two pack a day smoker in January 2015 when I moved to Orlando, Florida to work for Magic Kingdom. Stressful job and couldn't find a tree hook for my first month there so I just took up smoking cigarettes full time.

Moved to Arizona in February 2016, switched to chew because cigarettes were way too expensive due to a ridiculous tax where I was.

Moved back to California later that year and around June I began vaping at 12mg of nicotine. 

Last month my vape broke so I bought a bag of tobacco and have just been doing straight tobacco bowls out of my bong every 20 minutes or so every day. Now I have a lung infection and can barely even smoke my pot. Switched to nicotine lozenges and they're actually pretty great.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 9, 2016)

Just vape instead, bro.

That's how my family members quit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2016)

I gave up three years ago pretty easy for me I just stopped and didn't really suffer much in the way of side effects, apart from headaches and a slightly bigger appetite, headaches were sorted with a couple of paracetamol though and the appetite didn't make much difference since I found I was able to exercise more so in my case it balanced out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2016)

I quit several times but ended up picking them back up for made-up reasons. Was in the hospital just yesterday with a bronccho spasm, thought a lung had failed cuz I couldn't breathe anymore.

Guys smoking is an awful addiction


----------



## Stein (Sep 10, 2016)

Never tried alcohol or smoking 'cause I honestly think I wouldn't have the willpower to give them up, and I get addicted to things pretty easily. 

Best of luck with giving them up/cutting down.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought about quitting, but that's about it.
Never had any reason to actually go through with it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2016)

–non-contributive–

@Rica_Patin 

Of all the alternatives, chewing tobacco seems  a billion times more disgusting than anything people make cigarettes out to be.


----------



## Vix (Sep 10, 2016)

I knew too many people who died to lung cancer and have chronic bronchitis due to second hand smoking. I don't smoke, and I do inform my friends who do, that it's their own life decision, even though I dislike it for myself. I would hate to one day be by their bedside while they're struggling to breathe. It's a horrible way to die and watching my great uncle struggle to take his final breath was enough for me to feel that pain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 10, 2016)

had pmuch the same experience as haze, i actually don't know how so many ppl in their 20s and 30s still get addicted to that shit in the first place when everyone knows the risks now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2016)

@Gina and Haze

A lot of people are confident that they won't end up with lung cancer. Moreover, so long as you do it off and on it isn't entirely possible you'll succumb to lung cancer.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2016)

You may not get lung cancer but there are many other cancers that smoking leads to and your bound to get one. You can't smoke and live your life health free. The risks are there just you havent gotten one yet. Also smoking off and on does not mean you wont get any illness either.


----------



## Gin (Sep 10, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Gina and Haze
> 
> A lot of people are confident that they won't end up with lung cancer. Moreover, so long as you do it off and on it isn't entirely possible you'll succumb to lung cancer.


>isn't entirely possible

fuck does that even mean

you aren't guaranteed to suffer major consequences for smoking, but it's pretty damn likely it'll impact your health in some noticeable way, with a fair chance of a life threatening illness

so my question remains

why the hell do people still roll the dice when the media and even cigarette packets themselves have made them fully aware of the risks

it's nauseatingly dumb

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2016)

@Gina

What the hell do you think it means –snip–? It means that the chances of you not getting lung cancer lowers when you stop.



Aphrodite said:


> You may not get lung cancer but there are many other cancers that smoking leads to and your bound to get one.



Your "you're bound to get one" conjecture is one of the reasons why people are flimsy with their commitment to quit smoking. And just a heads up as my sister told me my auntie was quite the heavy smoker in her youth and yet she's managed to live to her current age and has shown no signs of lung cancer. Honestly, it depends on the rate that you smoke that you'll contract lung cancer. It was reported that celebrity actor Al Pacino was quite the chain smoker in his youth. The dude is 70-years old and has the occasional cigarette.


----------



## Gin (Sep 11, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Gina
> 
> What the hell do you think it means you dork? It means that the chances of you not getting lung cancer lowers when you stop.


'isn't entirely possible' is literally nonsense tier english

possible by definition is something indefinite

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

Like i said lung cancer is not the only cancer smoking causes and im sorry to say but saying it depends on the rate you smoke depends on if you get it or not is rather dumb. Not being mean but its true.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

> Like i said lung cancer is not the only cancer smoking causes



I never said it wasn't.



> and im sorry to say but saying it depends on the rate you smoke depends on if you get it or not is rather dumb. Not being mean but its true.



I don't care if you are being mean or not if you're trying to make a point I welcome you to rant and rave just so long as you're making a concise point.. If what you're saying is true then bring forth evidence. Here's mine:



> People who smoke cigarettes are 15 to 30 times more likely to get lung cancer or die from lung cancer than people who do not smoke. Even smoking a few cigarettes a day or smoking occasionally increases the risk of lung cancer. *The more years a person smokes and the more cigarettes smoked each day, the more risk goes up.*
> 
> *People who quit smoking have a lower risk of lung cancer than if they had continued to smoke*, but their risk is higher than the risk for people who never smoked. Quitting smoking at any age can lower the risk of lung cancer.





  Therefore, slowing down your smoking you may see the chance lessen.




Gina said:


> 'isn't entirely possible' is literally nonsense tier english



>Message board

Like people give a darn about english.


----------



## Vix (Sep 11, 2016)

Regardless of it, you are at a higher risk of getting lung cancer even if you feel confident enough that you might not get. That's the dumbest and most illogical thing I've ever heard. Why do you think people who smoke have to pay a higher premium for their health insurance and life insurance? I'm guessing you probably don't know these things? Most insurance companies are after people who smoke because it means more money for them.  

What I find to be even more dumb is how you wanted to quit for a girl. Do it for yourself if you feel like quitting. Idk, I just find that to be a dumb reason to motivate you. 

@Gina I don't get why people start either, I mean, I guess because of peer pressure at first. And seeing everyone do it makes them wanna do it. I just find the smell of cigarettes to be extremely disgusting, and the smoker's kiss is the worst fucking taste their is, in my opinion. I honestly don't find how people can see it as a stress reliever, to me it's more like an excuse to not deal with their own shit. Idk seeing people die, or having a chronic illness, or chronic pain, should be enough reason to value your life a little more.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep i quit for myself thats for sure. If you quit for someone else then your bound to start back. If things dont work out. My aunt was a huge chain smoker. She died like 3 years ago. As soon as she put one out she lit another and put it in her mouth. She would literally go through 2 cartons of cigarettes a week. She was my favorite aunt and the only one i ever kept in touch with since i was a child. She was 60 when she died. She didnt have lung cancer but the doctor said her lungs were gone. Even though she didnt have lung cancer she still died of a smoking related issue. Even though its been 3 years i still miss her till this day. I cried so long when she did and even writing this now is making me teary eyed. My sister still smokes but is trying to quit and she is not like me to where i quit cold turkey. She is having issues stopping. I hope one day she does because i dont want to loose her to over smoking.

I started smoking when i was going to clubs every weekend. A friend of mine i went with smoked and she asked me if i wanted to try it and i did and after a few more weekends i was pretty much smoking through the whole week and not just the weekend. Dumb thing was i actually tried to hide it because people already so me as well someone who always do things wrong. I felt if people knew i smoked i would just be proving my family right more and more. Naturally they found out cause i didnt know you could smell it on my clothes or in my car lol. I smoked off and on for like 10 years before i finally stopped. Im so glad i did cause i breath better now and i feel better.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

@Haze

Lol don't you think I feel bad enough already saying the reason I stopped "was for a girl". 

Not to mention the more I heard her voice the more I wanted to slice out my eardrums. It's like listening to a motherfucking four year old on Sesame Street.

The main point I making is that I still working towards being socioally independent with decisions.


Also I gotta disagree on "peer pressure" being a cause for people smoking in the first place. I think it's because of stress. I started smoking at age 15. I had left the school prom early was wicked upset cu I ain't get a date and girl I asked out was a no-show.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vix (Sep 11, 2016)

It's still a stupid reason to start. Especially at the age of 15, you see your friends start doing it, so you think it's okay because they're doing it.

And smh to the guys who think you need a date to enjoy doing things. Dumbest reason to start a bad habit, imo. Idk why people are so afraid of going solo or that they need a bf/gf to have a good time. Prom is a big hype at 15/16, but imo since I never put much significance to it (esp bc my family hosted prom-like family dinner parties and gatherings already) it never meant anything to me than another school dance that you paid $80+dinner to look fancy for.

But that's how majority of people start smoking. If not that, they either do it because their family does it, or they never touch it because their family does it and they hate it.

I just find your reasoning for starting and semi-quitting to be very stupid reasons. Tbf a girl's perspective on how she likes her guys shouldn't change how you live your life.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

@Haze

Read my post again Hazy.

*I SAID:*

I started smoking because of *STRESS*. Not because my friends started doing it. Hell, I was the only one of my friends that smoked.

The only thing I copied what my friends did was trying to be a thug.

Also in high school it was very popular to have a girlfriend. If you did then it gave everyone impression that you had sex.


----------



## Vix (Sep 11, 2016)

still a dumb reason to start. And still its peer pressure. What 15 year old is truly that stressed other than wanting to be like everyone else?


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

Haze said:


> still a dumb reason to start. And still its peer pressure. What 15 year old is truly that stressed other than wanting to be like everyone else?



@Haze

So you've never once been troubled by teenage hormones in your entire high school year? Be honest.


----------



## Vix (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope. Probably because I never had to try hard to make friends or to look "cool" for others. I didn't have to do what every privileged white kid did to make me feel good about myself. I never cared about what others thought of me tbh, the exact same way as I am on NF. I keep shit real and people either like me or hate me, and I honestly don't really care what peoples' perspective or judgment on me is. 

I mean back when I was in high school, girls started cutting themselves for attention because they didn't get their way. If their parents didn't buy them this or that, they'd act out. And as they were telling me their story, I thought, "Wow, look at this spoiled ass dumb bitch acting out just because mommy and daddy didn't buy her a cellphone. And here I am, having to work my ass off for my allowance yoooo," but I listened to their story and just nodded my head. I was raised in a super strict family, none of that shit phases me. I wasn't about to die just because shit didn't go my way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Sep 12, 2016)

> I wasn't about to die just because shit didn't go my way.


Yooo this line made me laugh.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Smoking is dumb as fuck. If you pick up cigarettes on the possibility that you _might _not get cancer, you should also run out into a busy highway. After all, there's a possibility you _might _not become a bloodstain on the pavement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2016)

@Haze

Lol don't have to double post to quote yourself.

Well, if that's the case; good for you you're in the minority. Most teenagers are worried about others thoughts about the . That's why they're the most troubled demographic. Don't speak for the entirety of a group man. 


Also, thx for bringing up cutting yourself, cuz you brought up what my ex-gf did. Between the two I rather be stuck with the smoking shit than the  Emo cutting yourself.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2016)

God said:


> Smoking is dumb as fuck. If you pick up cigarettes on the possibility that you _might _not get cancer, you should also run out into a busy highway. After all, there's a possibility you _might _not become a bloodstain on the pavement.



People pick up smokes for lots of reasons. And the number of people that get cancer varies. If you're going to throw around that type of conjecture you might as well throw alcohol into that same hypothesis. If you've ever had a sip you should run out into the street because you might die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Bender said:


> People pick up smokes for lots of reasons. And the number of people that get cancer varies. If you're going to throw around that type of conjecture you might as well throw alcohol into that same hypothesis. If you've ever had a sip you should run out into the street because you might die of alcohol poisoning.



You can't be serious. Alcohol sucks too, but you're trading your health for intoxication so you're getting something out of it. Teenagers who pick up cigarettes don't even know what cigarettes do. It's cuz they do hardly anything at all. You feel lightheaded for 3 minutes. How is that worth the money, sickness and addiction?


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2016)

@God

That's my point. Try to b open-minded and look at it from smokers and drinkers POV:

While they're trading their health they still get a feeling of euphoria out of drinking or smoking. There's such a judgemental atmosphere that they'll want something to alleviate the tenseness felt from it. Even if it's for a moment they'll still consider it worth it; if they're more relaxed. 

Not everyone is strong enough as you are to get through life without the temptations of drugs and alcohol dude.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Bender said:


> @God
> 
> That's my point. Try to b open-minded and look at it from smokers and drinkers POV:
> 
> ...



I'm a smoker and I'm not judging anyone. You can make a retarded decision but still be a smart person. Take into account all the pros and cons of smoking. It's a stupid decision no matter how you try to justify it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2016)

@God

U may not be judging but people who do want to feel a sense of alleviation that smoke and drink may feel that.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Bender said:


> @God
> 
> U may not be judging but people who do want to feel a sense of alleviation that smoke and drink may feel that.



Are we not allowed to give our opinions out of fear of being judgmental now?

Tbh if someone is calling someone judgmental because of their opinion, aren't they themselves... Judgmental?


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2016)

@God

Could be a case of anxiety that a person fears being judged calls others judgemental. Teenagers who started smoking at are common exhibitors or anxiety.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Bender said:


> @God
> 
> Could be a case of anxiety that a person fears being judged calls others judgemental. Teenagers who started smoking at are common exhibitors or anxiety.



You just said yourself it was largely peer pressure


----------

